
Apply HN: Givdo – gaming app that raises money for nonprofits - lydeey
Website: www.givdo.com<p>Building a trivia app that allows users to play corporate-sponsored trivia games, allowing them to win points that translate into real monetary donations for nonprofits.<p>The user chooses which nonprofit to play for before playing the games and can change it any time they&#x27;d like. Nonprofits go through an approval process to make sure they&#x27;re up to standards.<p>Currently looking for beta users (if interested, you can sign up on the front page of our website). Thoughts?
======
ryporter
Nice idea. Companies love to publicize their charitable contributions.
Leaderboards (both for users and companies) would be a great way to promote
more use.

How do you plan to deliver value to the companies while not appearing to be
too commercial?

------
rehmanh88
what is your revenue model?

